# signaalwaarden



## birder

De monitoringsresultaten zijn getoetst aan de *signaalwaarden* zoals opgenomen in het​monitoringsplan.

The above is an instruction in a pollution control document. I imagine the word in bold to man something like "standard values" (mandatory) or "acceptable values" (voluntary), but I am not finding it in WR or other on-line and paper dictionaries.

Suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## George French

Have you got more text? This one has all the signs of "Was the pollution control document ever QCed?"

GF..


----------



## RogerXY

This doesn't have more meaning to me than "signal values" to an English speaker. I suppose you have to be involved in the specific scientific field to understand it precisely.


----------



## birder

Here is additional text, George...

Doel van de monitoring van het grondwater is het monitoren van eventuele beïnvloeding van het
grondwater als gevolg van de bedrijfsactiviteiten op de locatie. In de onderhavige rapportage
worden de resultaten beschreven van de monitoringsronde van 2010.
De monitoringsresultaten zijn getoetst aan de signaalwaarden zoals opgenomen in het​monitoringsplan. Deze waarden zijn afgeleid uit de resultaten van de nulmeting uit 2002.

I am guessing that these are standardized values having been based on the null values found in 2002.

*********

Welcome to WR,, Roger.


----------



## George French

Birder,

This is simply stating that in 2002 measurements were taken. These measurements are considered to be a "null" point. The current measurements are compared to the null (baseline) measurements from 2002.

I am not sure that one should consider these to be a standard. They are used as an indication as to what is happening. Action is probably taken if the results get worse...

GF..

One needs to look deeper into the compromises that led to this protocol.... (They don't seem to be too interested in change for the better.....)


----------



## birder

Hmm... George, your comment is interesting in view of the fact that the document is a report from the monitoring company to the industrial property owner on the results of their latest survey.


----------



## George French

birder said:


> Hmm... George, your comment is interesting in view of the fact that the document is a report from the monitoring company to the industrial property owner on the results of their latest survey.


 
Are you questioning my "I am not sure that one should consider these to be a standard."

Deze waarden zijn afgeleid uit de resultaten van de nulmeting uit 2002.

I was only questioning the use of the word standard... I have a problem translating 'nulmeting' into English because I used to think in Dutch.... when a nulmeting meant something to me... I still do.... I don't even know the English term.. I must look it up someday... 

GF..

Nulmeting:- "eerste opmeting van punten of lijnen waaraan latere metingen aan gerelateerd worden, bijvoorbeeld om deformatie ten gevolge van mijnbouwactiviteiten aan te tonen".


----------

